# What does your name mean?



## superodalisque (Jan 29, 2011)

Felecia = happiness, success,luck


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

Denise: the feminine form of Denis, which is derived from Dionysus, who was the Greek god of wine, revelry, fertility and dance. The party god!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2011)

Thomas = Twin 

...boring.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew= Gift of God
:happy:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 29, 2011)

Emory = Industrious Ruler


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2011)

Monique is the French version of the Greek name Monica.


Both mean - Advisor.


listen to me, godammnit


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 29, 2011)

Richard = Powerful Leader

Suuuuuure, whatever you say


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2011)

Kimberly - From the wood of the royal forest. From the royal fortress meadow. 

Which would make me a "princess".....lol


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 29, 2011)

Same as *Matthias*, it seems... 

My middle name, Paul, means _"small"_, or _"humble"_... yeah, thanks, Mom and Dad.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 29, 2011)

Last time I checked, Megan means "Pearl".


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 29, 2011)

Patricia = Of noble descent


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 29, 2011)

Janice: God is gracious.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobbie = My dad wanted a boy, but was stuck with me instead 


derivative or Robert, meaning bright fame or something like that


----------



## Donna (Jan 29, 2011)

Donna = little lady

Uh yeah, suuuuurrrre.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

Elaine is of Greek origin meaning 'shining light', 'torch', 'bright light', and is a Provencal French variant of Helen. 

May also be derived from Welsh meaning 'hind', 'fawn', or 'small deer'.

In Arthurian legend, Elaine is a name shared by several different female characters, including King Arthur's half-sister, the mother of Sir Galahad and the lover of Lancelot. Elaine is also the name of the Lady of Shalott, also known as Elaine of Astolat. She harbours an unrequited love for Lancelot, and dies of heartbreak. On her death she is placed upon a boat and floats down to Camelot. This story inspired Alfred Tennyson's poem, 'The Lady of Shalott' in the epic 'Idylls of the King. (1859)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Trenton=well it is of French origin i believe,i have French in me.but looks like it refers to a river.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Edgar, protector of the good. http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Edgar.html


I've also read, long in the past, that the name meant "protector with the spear".


----------



## lalatx (Jan 29, 2011)

Morgan- Of the sea, by the sea, circling sea, great brightness, bright and white sea-dweller.

Faye (middle name)- Confidence, trust, belief (English). Fairy (French). 

Major props if you can figure out who I am named after.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 29, 2011)

Innocence, purity and beauty


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

lalatx said:


> Morgan- Of the sea, by the sea, circling sea, great brightness, bright and white sea-dweller.
> 
> Faye (middle name)- Confidence, trust, belief (English). Fairy (French).
> 
> Major props if you can figure out who I am named after.


Morgan le Fay the sorceress from Arthurian legend?


----------



## lalatx (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Morgan le Fay the sorceress from Arthurian legend?



Correct you are.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2011)

Misty means one with the Buddha belly.

Who knew?


----------



## Zoom (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoom is a bit of *onomatopoeia*, which apparently means either "a giant book with lots of words and pictures that educate people on the existence of such books", "a can of French Onion soup that goes out of date the moment you lift the spoon to your lips", or possibly "a small species of rodentia that gnaws on cabbages and power cords".

Anyway, the word Zoom means "A place to inter dead animals in captivity".


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 29, 2011)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Emory = Industrious Ruler





My middle name is Julian = one who is youthful. My middle name comes from a doctor my mom knew, and my first name was my great-grandfather's middle name.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 29, 2011)

Amanda = worthy of love

Carla = female of Charles, meaning "man"

My middle name is Aurora but I don't know what it means


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tamara:

In Sanskrit is means spice
In Hebrew - Spice or Palm tree
And they claim it to be the Russian form of Tamar. They claim it came to the English language via Russian performers with the name.

hmmmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Tamara:
> 
> In Sanskrit is means spice
> In Hebrew - Spice or Palm tree
> ...


If it's from Tamar it's also biblical...ancient name you got there!!!!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 29, 2011)

John means "Beloved of God." It is derived from the Hebrew name Yochanan, meaning "God is gracious."

My middle name is Michael, which means "He who is like God." It is derived from the Hebrew name Mikha'el, meaning "Who is like God?" Slight translation drift there.

My parents gave me quite a name to live up to... :blink:

Edited to add info


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> If it's from Tamar it's also biblical...ancient name you got there!!!!


 
That is cool....I knew the Hebrew meaning...never knew the Sanskrit. I prefer spicy to palm tree any day...lol I almost studied ancient history at one point, but, you have to know 3 dead languages. And well, I couldn't get past latin lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheryl means darling or dear one

Kay (middle name) means pure


----------



## Dromond (Jan 29, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> That is cool....I knew the Hebrew meaning...never knew the Sanskrit. I prefer spicy to palm tree any day...lol I almost studied ancient history at one point, but, you have to know 3 dead languages. And well, I couldn't get past latin lol



Latin is a language,
As dead as it can be.
First it killed the Romans,
And now it's killing me.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> That is cool....I knew the Hebrew meaning...never knew the Sanskrit. I prefer spicy to palm tree any day...lol I almost studied ancient history at one point, but, you have to know 3 dead languages. And well, I couldn't get past latin lol





Dromond said:


> Latin is a language,
> As dead as it can be.
> First it killed the Romans,
> And now it's killing me.



I studied years of latin...to this day, I have no idea why. (Nor do I remember much of it.)


----------



## Dromond (Jan 29, 2011)

I took a year of Latin. I don't remember much.

I can speak pig Latin and dog Latin, though.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I took a year of Latin. I don't remember much.
> 
> I can speak pig Latin and dog Latin, though.



Forgive my ignorance, but I'm not familiar with dog latin.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 29, 2011)

Dog Latin is when you take a word and informally "Latinize" it.

Like adding "-icus" on the end of a noun, for instance.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Dog Latin is when you take a word and informally "Latinize" it.
> 
> Like adding "-icus" on the end of a noun, for instance.



I did not know that. Thanks, teach!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Dog Latin is when you take a word and informally "Latinize" it.
> 
> Like adding "-icus" on the end of a noun, for instance.



So, will my dogs understand me better? hehehehe


----------



## Dromond (Jan 29, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, will my dogs understand me better? hehehehe



Yes, but will they listen?


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 29, 2011)

Alicia---Noble kind; of the noble sort


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Natalie is the English form of Natalia, which is derived from the Italian "natale," meaning "birthday." The term refers specifically to Christ's birthday - the Italian phrase for "merry Christmas" is "buon natale!", literally "good birthday!"


I always thought it meant "born at Christmas"


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2011)

My name is not important -- it's a signal, a sign.
It means I'm doing what I do because I do it all the time.

-Rusty
(Just wanted to use that lyric, sorry for the interruption._


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 30, 2011)

*A*nthony (Latin, Greek) meaning _priceless, flourishing, flower_ 

*O*ther name variations...

Anthoney, Antonius, Anton, Antony, Antonio, Tony, Toni, Tonio, Tonie, Tone, Tee, Toney, Antonio, Anthony, Antone, Antoine, Anth, Nee


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 30, 2011)

Kudos on the sweet thread idea! 

Avery - English and French origins, derived from Alfred and Alberich. The two meanings I found were nobility and elf counsel, pretty nerdy lol.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I have two names. My regular name is Susannah which means Lilly.

My Hebrew name is Shoshana which means rose.


My family and some friends calls me by my Hebrew name.

Everybody else calles me by my regular name.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Late Edit*

So my first name means "Pearl" ..Right? I looked up my Middle name. ["Bree"] and found this:

Origin:	
*Gaelic*
Meaning:	
The exalted one

Origin:
*English*
Meaning:
The exalted one

Pronunciation: (bree)




....This is the FUNNIEST thing I have looked up about myself in years.  Thank you, Amazing Thread!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2011)

Bridget = strength

Bridget or Brigid is a Celtic/Irish female name derived from the noun brígh, meaning "power, strength, vigor, virtue."[1] An alternate meaning of the name is "exalted one".[2] Its popularity, especially in Ireland, is largely related to the popularity of Saint Brigid of Kildare, who was so popular in Ireland she was known as "Mary of the Gael." This saint took on many of the characteristics of the early Celtic goddess Brigid, who was the goddess of agriculture and healing and possibly also of poetry and fire. One of her epithets was "Brigid of the Holy Fire."[3] In German and Scandinavian countries, the popularity of the name spread due to Saint Bridget of Sweden.
In the Irish language, the name is spelled Brighid and is pronounced "Breed" or "Breege". At one time the name was so popular for Irish girls that Biddy was used as a slang term for an Irish girl in English-speaking countries. Some Irish servant girls were called Biddie or Biddy by their employers even if that wasn't their real first name. It has been steadily used in the United States throughout the 20th century, though never among the top 100 most popular names for girls. It was most popular in the 1970s, when it ranked as the 153rd most popular name for girls born in that decade in the United States. In 2006, it was the 349th most popular female given name in the United States; in 2007 it fell to 357th place. It was ranked as the 367th most common name for girls and women in the United States in the 1990 census.


Middle name is Elena (sounds like Eeleenah,,,not Alayna), which is a variation of Helen meaning "Bright One". My family always told me it was a Gaelic variation and it was a family name handed down going back many, many generations. I wonder if my Irish ancestors knew it was really a Spanish variation? lol


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lisa= God's promise...boy was my mom way off the mark.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Amy: beloved.

Oh the excitement.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 30, 2011)

my real name means "bear" in Choctaw.

Im not Choctaw but I am definitely a bear!




not the gay kind tho.


eta: apparenly my middle name means "ewe". im just all kinds of animals


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2011)

Kevin apparently means gentle or lovable. According to another source it also means handsome.

So basically my name is bullshit.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 30, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Kevin apparently means gentle or lovable. According to another source it also means handsome.
> 
> So basically my name is bullshit.




i disagree.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> i disagree.



I was referring more to the gentle and lovable parts.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 30, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I was referring more to the gentle and lovable parts.



I stand by my original statement.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 30, 2011)

Laura is the latin equivalent of the greek name, Daphne. Who knew?! Either way, it means 'laurel-crowned'. I take that to be a good thing!

My middle name, Lesley, means 'from the grey fortress'.

So basically I am the laurel-crowned one from the grey fortress. Eh, i guess i can live with that. LOL


----------



## Micara (Jan 30, 2011)

From http://www.behindthename.com

MICHÈLE - French feminine form of MICHEL. From the Hebrew name &#1502;&#1460;&#1497;&#1499;&#1464;&#1488;&#1461;&#1500; (Mikha'el) meaning "who is like God?". This is a rhetorical question, implying no person is like God. Saint Michael was one of the seven archangels in Hebrew tradition and the only one identified as an archangel in the Bible. In the Book of Revelation in the New Testament he is portrayed as the leader of heaven's armies, and thus is considered the patron saint of soldiers.

CAMILLE - French feminine form of CAMILLA. Feminine form of CAMILLUS. This was the name of a legendary warrior maiden of the Volsci, as told by Virgil in the 'Aeneid'. It was popularized in the English-speaking world by Fanny Burney's novel 'Camilla' (1796).


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine is pretty easy
Christopher: Greek for Christ bearer.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 30, 2011)

My first name is Scott and means "of Scottish descent." My second name is Elliott and is Hebrew. It apparently means "Close to God."


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> My first name is Scott and means "of Scottish descent." My second name is Elliott and is Hebrew. It apparently means "Close to God."



I love the name Elliot


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 30, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> I love the name Elliot



Thank You. I have no idea why my mom spelled it with two Ls and two Ts, but I have grown to like it more over the years.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bernadette - Origin: Germanic 
Meaning: Bear brave; brave like a bear


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> Bernadette - Origin: Germanic
> Meaning: Bear brave; brave like a bear



I love the name Bernadette, too lol


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Thank You. I have no idea why my mom spelled it with two Ls and two Ts, but I have grown to like it more over the years.



I think it usually does have two? I just typo'd lol


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 30, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> I think it usually does have two? I just typo'd lol



I have seen it with two ls and one t and two ts with one l, respectively. lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful journey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ella~

German	Female	From the Old German name Alia, meaning all.
French	Female	Medieval given name meaning all..
English	Female	Abbreviation of Eleanor and Ellen: Beautiful fairy. A diminutive of feminine names begining with El or ending with ella. Famous bearer: American jazz singer Ella Fitzgerald; American poet Ella Wheeler Wilcox.


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 2, 2011)

Avery, variant of Aubrey, Alfrey, Alberich, Oberon: Elf-King or Faerie-King.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 2, 2011)

Conrad; according to Wiki, as a given name, it is of Old Germanic pre-7th century origin meaning "brave", "bold ruler," "counsel."


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 2, 2011)

Grady - Of High Rank...

Now that can mean I can be a leader... or just smell horribly.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Conrad; according to Wiki, as a given name, it is of Old Germanic pre-7th century origin meaning "brave", "bold ruler," "counsel."



How apt!



Elfcat said:


> Avery, variant of Aubrey, Alfrey, Alberich, Oberon: Elf-King or Faerie-King.



Oooh, Avery's a lovely name. I haven't come across it before, i don't think.


----------



## darlingdelicious (Feb 3, 2011)

Obviously, I'm using a pseudonym for my blog and online identity. I sat around for a long time trying to think of something I could live with for a long time, and I started scrolling through Beatles songs on my iPod. "Oh, Darling!" came up, and I knew I had a winner. The "Delicious" part was easy... all fat models use alliterative names with thinly veiled sexual implications, right?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 5, 2011)

Stephen: Crowned one or Crowned in Victory: Greek Origin


----------



## LivingCanvas (Feb 5, 2011)

Caitlyn = pure

Rae (my middle name) = innocence of a lamb


----------



## Adrian (Feb 5, 2011)

I once read 'Adrian' means, man of the sea! What a joke... I get sea sick from an old sea tale!


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Feb 5, 2011)

Shayna is Hebrew for beautiful.


----------



## imfree (Feb 5, 2011)

Bountiful1966 said:


> Shayna is Hebrew for beautiful.



Wear that name proudly.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2011)

The name Lloyd is a variation of the Welsh word llwyd or clwyd, which means "grey" or "brown".

That's it, I'm changing my name to something cooler.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 7, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> The name Lloyd is a variation of the Welsh word llwyd or clwyd, which means "grey" or "brown".
> 
> That's it, I'm changing my name to something cooler.



Lloyd is an awesome name.like Lloyd from Tales Of Symphonia.:happy:


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 7, 2011)

Karen is a derivative of Katherine which is of Greek origin and means "Pure".

My middle name Lee is from Old English origin and it means "meadow".

So I guess I am a pure meadow (hmm pure meadow meaning free from horse or bullshit?) makes sense since I don't take any!! LOL

Could mean a few things I guess. Oh well that was fun!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Lloyd is an awesome name.like Lloyd from Tales Of Symphonia.:happy:



Oh yeah, that is that guy's name, huh? Forgot about that.

Well, anyways, my middle name is Louis. So:

Louis is the French and English form of the German given name Ludwig; another English variant is spelled Lewis. The German name is composed of the words for "fame" and "warrior" which may be translated to famous warrior or "famous in battle".

And my middle name is Lee, so:

Lee is a common surname in English-speaking countries. There are several distinct origins of the Lee surname. The most common surname of English origin is derived from Middle English lea, meaning "meadow, forest clearing", and is therefore a name describing the bearer's place of residence. In Ireland, Lee has been used to Anglicise Gaelic Laoidhigh, an occupational surname meaning "poet."


So basically, my name means either "Grey Warrior Meadow" or "Brown Warrior Poet." Huh.


----------



## graphicsgal (Feb 7, 2011)

Casandra means she who entangles men. -grins wickedly-


----------



## GunnerFA (Feb 14, 2011)

George, from the Ancient Greek &#947;&#949;&#969;&#961;&#947;&#972;&#962; (ge&#333;rgos), "farmer" or "earth-worker", which became a name in Greek: &#915;&#949;&#974;&#961;&#947;&#953;&#959;&#962; (Ge&#333;rgios). The word &#915;&#949;&#969;&#961;&#947;&#959;&#962; is a compound word, formed by the words Ge (&#915;&#8134, "earth", "soil" and ergon (&#7956;&#961;&#947;&#959;&#957, "work". - (from Wiki page)

The current spelling of the name can also be literally translated to "son of the earth" with Ge (&#915;&#8134, "earth" as before, and gios (&#947;&#953;&#959;&#962 meaning "son"


----------



## frankman (Feb 17, 2011)

My full name is Franciscus Carolus, or Francis Charles. Franciscus/Francis means free man, Carolus/Charles means manly, so I'm a manly free man.


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 18, 2011)

Manfred has its origins in the Germanic language, and it is used largely in Dutch, English, and German. Manfred is of the meaning 'man of peace, strong peace, much peace'. 

Give peace a Chance


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ivan = God is good


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2011)

Ivan is the Russian form of John.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Ivan is the Russian form of John.



Yes, that I know. So we basically have the same name.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 18, 2011)

Misty [Covered With Mist: Foggy]
(From the English word misty, ultimately derived from Old English. The jazz song 'Misty' (1954) by Erroll Garner may have helped popularize the name.)

Dawn [The name Dawn is of Old English origin, and means "the first appearance of light, daybreak."] 
(Western folklore promotes the idea that evil spirits, including demons, vampires, trolls, and even Satan disappear when the dawn arrives. Because of this, the name Dawn may be given superstitiously to ward off evil spirits)

My Daddy wanted to name me Meaghan Cathleen(Caitríona) Hope, thank jesus Mama wears the pants, although the name she cursed me with sounds like it was picked right out of the 80's butt. I didn't go through with my confirmation, god knows what I would have done with a name like Misty Dawn Monica. :doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Misty [Covered With Mist: Foggy]
> (From the English word misty, ultimately derived from Old English. The jazz song 'Misty' (1954) by Erroll Garner may have helped popularize the name.)
> 
> Dawn [The name Dawn is of Old English origin, and means "the first appearance of light, daybreak."]
> ...



Your mom was the wise one. Do you know, you have a very beautiful name... which fits, since you are a very beautiful girl.
(Yes, I am living up to my status today, being drunk and acting like a gentleman... but for you, I am always honest.
Btw, VHS date, soon?)


----------



## Mishty (Feb 18, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Your mom was the wise one. Do you know, you have a very beautiful name... which fits, since you are a very beautiful girl.
> (Yes, I am living up to my status today, being drunk and acting like a gentleman... but for you, I am always honest.
> Btw, VHS date, soon?)



Awwww,thank you Ivan :blush: 
You really art the sweetest drunk guy ever! 

My VCR or yours?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Yes, that I know. So we basically have the same name.



Indeed we do.

BTW, you are quite the smooth operator when sauced.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Awwww,thank you Ivan :blush:
> You really art the sweetest drunk guy ever!
> 
> My VCR or yours?



My VCR is from '99. If your is older, I am going with yours. We're still on for the double bill of _The Graduate_ and _Apocalypse Now_, right?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> BTW, you are quite the smooth operator when sauced.



Coming from you, that means a lot, actually.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 18, 2011)

Melanie is of Greek origin and means "black, dark-skinned"

Faith (my middle name) is of Middle English origin and means "loyalty; belief"


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 19, 2011)

I am currently loving any song by Jana Kramer especially "I Won't Give Up"


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Feb 19, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Amy: beloved.
> 
> Oh the excitement.



Lol, snap


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry about my last post, didn't realize I posted in the wrong thread 

Anywho for this thread I will post the correct response now lol


Tiffany
Origin: Greek
Meaning: Appearance or Manifestation of God

Maybe that means I should be worshipped like a goddess lol j/k


----------



## bellastarr (Feb 21, 2011)

Bella is Italian for beautiful, of course!


----------



## imfree (Feb 21, 2011)

bellastarr said:


> Bella is Italian for beautiful, of course!



Sweet!, here, have a classic oldie about a pretty girl.

The Grass Roots-Bella Linda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JqBtkIkR5U


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Feb 27, 2011)

Marcus - in Latin means "dedicated to Mars" (the Roman God of War)


----------



## Noir (Feb 27, 2011)

Adam= Man of the Earth, Mankind

Ace (Initials)= Unity, One


----------



## HayleeRose (Feb 28, 2011)

My names Haylee Alene-rose

*Haylee*: Hay clearing
(OoOOo exciting.)
*Alene*: From Helen; Pleasant
*Rose*: rose/flower
(clever)


----------



## tuffghost (Feb 28, 2011)

Angela- Messenger of God


----------



## CPProp (Mar 3, 2011)

Kenneth (Ken) - believed to be derived from the Gaelic names Cináed (Celtic) and Cainneach (Celtic), which mean 'born of fire' and 'fair, handsome one'


----------



## bigpapi4u (Mar 21, 2012)

Kelvin= is a Scottish name derived from the river Clyde, and Glasgow as an area, Kelvinside, named after it.
The form of the name has probably been influenced by Melvin. 

also kelvin is a unit of measurement for temperature. It is one of the seven base units in the International System of Units (SI) and is assigned the unit symbol K.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 22, 2012)

My full first name is Yogasundar... which is one of the names that the Hindu God Shiva has. This name and my "family" name is part of my grandfather's rebellious legacy since he rebelled against the family and went back to Hinduism. The family was converted to Christianity when the Europeans occupied Sri Lanka. To make sure everybody knew that he and his family were Hindu, he named all of his kids after Hindu Gods (which included my dad and the uncle that I was named after). Since in our tradition, the father's first name becomes the family name... I actually have two Hindu God's names.


----------



## bonified (Mar 22, 2012)

Origin and Meaning of the Name Jennifer

Origin:Cornish

Meaning: White; fair; smooth  

I am named after this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ndso3w4nEc

My brother also has his name as his middle name & yes we tease our mum for being a hippie stoner back in the day lol


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 22, 2012)

The name *Cynthia* has the following meaning:

Moon goddess. Derived from Greek mythology, stems from the name Kynthia, an alternative name for Artemis, the Greek goddess of the moon. Refers to Mount Kynthios where Artemis was born.

Middle name* Beth*
English name

In English, the name Beth means- Diminutive of Elizabeth, meaning my god is bountiful, or god of plenty, frequently used as an independent name. Beth was one of Louisa M. Alcotts heroines in her 19th century novel Little Women.. Other origins for the name Beth include - English, Israeli, Scottish, Hebrew, Scottish.The name Beth is most often used as a girl name or female name


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2012)

Tina originates from Old English 'Tyne, Tyna, Tina', meaning 'river'.



Now I know why i've always been drown to bodies of water. Haha.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 24, 2012)

Nicole means victory
Harvey means of the people
so my name means victory of the people lol


----------



## Kamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Anita is a Spanish name meaning gracious, mercy or full of grace.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2014)

Jeffrey

Origin: English
Meaning: Gift Of Peace


----------



## loopytheone (May 7, 2014)

God's gift of a gracious plum, according to one website...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 7, 2014)

Rick (short for Frederick) means "peaceful ruler"


----------



## MattB (May 7, 2014)

As mentioned previously, Matthew means "God's gift" but it's actually pronounced Throat-Wobbler Mangrove.


----------



## Highsteppa (May 7, 2014)

<---story related to a walk of shame.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 7, 2014)

Tiffany is a name of Greek origin and its meaning is 'manifestation of God'.


So now you must worship me lol


----------



## Snow Angel (May 12, 2014)

Rebecca is a peace maker. She is a leader, she has beauty and is very creative, smart, has a great imagination, knows what she wants,she gets what she wants, very wealthy, won't let anything get in her way, is very loyal, god's servant.She will fight for what she believes is right , beautiful, great, funny, a little annoying, and a goddess of everything awesome, fun and loving, the greatest person in the world, she will be nice to everyone and last but not least a girly girl OR sporty.


----------



## Reality_ (May 29, 2014)

I don't exactly hate myself. Still, I've quite often found it relieving and refreshing to use net to take breaks from and of myself. Roleplaying, turning to somebody else for a while. It is something I've enjoyed. In here, I don't plan to do any of that; rather I'll post and socialize as me. -> Reality!

Also, Bowie has pretty awesome and inspiring song/album that goes by that same name.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (May 31, 2014)

Robert = "of bright, shining fame" 

(my parents must have had a sarcastic sense of humor)


----------



## NewfieGal (Jun 1, 2014)

Nicole means victory of the people... What people?? who am I saving lol 
Ironically my last name means battle worthy hmm thinking im gonna have to rethink the whole I'm a lover not a fighter train of thought lol


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 1, 2014)

Regan - Meaning, "little king". Gaelc - Riagain
Shakespeare took the name from earlier British legends and used it in his tragedy 'King Lear' (1606) for a treacherous daughter of the king.

Colleen - Irish word for girl; Cailín


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jun 1, 2014)

NewfieGal said:


> Nicole means victory of the people... What people?? who am I saving lol
> Ironically my last name means battle worthy hmm thinking im gonna have to rethink the whole I'm a lover not a fighter train of thought lol



But your last name is also the name of a talking rabbit!

A historic producer of comic books and cartoons, and several places in the US (IL, IA, KY, LA, MI and ND) and Canada (BC and NB)


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 1, 2014)

Dmitra is the feminine version of a favorite actor's real name.

Maria = of the sea or bitter, pl. of sea/mare, pl. of mare (horse)


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 4, 2014)

Odette means wealth.

I was deflated for a good week after finding this out (I think during my early teens was when this name meaning thing became a thing.) Wealth. Meh.

ETA: to make myself feel better, I went and Urban Dictionary'd my name. I don't feel better.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Cindy* \ci(n)-dy\ as a girl's name is pronounced SIN-dee. It is of English and Greek origin, and the meaning of Cindy is "from Mount Kynthos". A pet form of Cynthia, and less often, of Latin Lucinda meaning "light". 

I can't tell you how many people call me Cynthia. When I try to correct them and say my name is just Cindy, like Cindy Brady, they tell me that I am wrong and that Cindy is my nickname.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 5, 2014)

Nathan- lover of tacos


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 5, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Nathan- lover of tacos



lol.. then you should use Natanael....lol spanish version of nathaniel/Nathan..lol


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 17, 2014)

Keriah - means the practice of rending or cutting a garment, or symbolically wearing a cut black ribbon over the heart, to indicate that one is in mourning. Those observing keriah are generally adult children, father/mother, brother/sister, or spouse of the deceased.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 17, 2014)

kizzylove said:


> Keriah - means the practice of rending or cutting a garment, or symbolically wearing a cut black ribbon over the heart, to indicate that one is in mourning. Those observing keriah are generally adult children, father/mother, brother/sister, or spouse of the deceased.



Wow, your name has a beautiful ring to it phonetically. I'm sure you've held many a heart together 



lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. then you should use Natanael....lol spanish version of nathaniel/Nathan..lol



Compleeetely extraneous comment, but you know, this made me think.....you should go give Hozay a run for his dinero on the Random Voice Messages thread. I'd looove to hear you drop some español and have that thread rezzed in the process :batting:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Compleeetely extraneous comment, but you know, this made me think.....you should go give Hozay a run for his dinero on the Random Voice Messages thread. I'd looove to hear you drop some español and have that thread rezzed in the process :batting:



Granted, I am not sure how it came out, but it is done.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

My username means meaningful life, truth of life and felt it was appropriate for here.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

My username means I want to slice through a bunch of tacos right now.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> My username means I want to slice through a bunch of tacos right now.



Funny that - I had tacos for lunch!


----------



## Chickidee (Jun 24, 2014)

Flavia - golden curly locks, which I have neither blonde hair nor curls.


----------

